
Google and the Wisdom of Clouds - kkim
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/07_52/b4064048925836.htm?campaign_id=rss_tech
======
ereldon
Anyone else notice that BusinessWeek and the New York Times both just came out
with feature articles on how Google is taking on Microsoft via cloud
computing?

There are even charming anecdotes in both stories from the same engineers --
people like Christophe Bisciglia.

Happy Holidays, Google PR.

edit: Sorry if I'm coming across as too cynical, but I could have sworn I've
been reading very similar Google versus Microsoft articles for years. Of
course, that topic is a big deal -- it's just the timing, the lack of a hard-
news angle, and the anecdotes in these two articles strongly suggest PR
orchestration.

